# I Don't Really Like My Therapist...



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

I've been going to one particular therapist for about six or seven sessions, but I don't particularly care for her. I don't really think she understands the sorts of things I want to deal with and the things I don't. For example, I want to learn how to talk to new people and how to not feel anxious in particular situations, but I think she's homed in on my situation at my school. Since I'm going to be out of this particular school in a few months I don't want to really focus on it so much any more. I've tried to tell her this but she virtually ignored it. Do you think switching therapists would be appropriate? :stu


----------



## user12345 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, switch therapists. 

If you are at all uncomfortable with the way your therapy is going, or you simply don't feel a connection with your therapist, there is no problem in switching. If you don't like your therapist you are less likely to take her suggestions and trust her opinion, so switching will be better for you in the long run. 

I've switched therapists before because we just didn't 'click'. It's hard to explain and a lot of people think that it isn't necessary to like your therapist, but personally I think it's important.


----------



## Cupcakes (Jan 31, 2012)

If you don't like your therapyst, forget it. Change.
Sometimes it's not the right person.


----------

